# Canon Announces the Pixma Pro-10 and Pixma Pro-100 Printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-announces-the-pixma-pro-10-and-pixma-pro-100-printers/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-announces-the-pixma-pro-10-and-pixma-pro-100-printers/"></a></div>
<p><strong>MISSISSAUGA, ON, September 17, 2012</strong> – Canon Canada Inc, a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the newest additions to the PIXMA PRO-series of 13-inch inkjet printers, the PIXMA PRO-10 and PIXMA PRO-100. Built with the same quality of output and design as the flagship PIXMA PRO-1 Professional Inkjet Printer, these two models produce excellent black-and-white and colour prints to help ensure what was captured through a camera lens is reproduced exactly as it was envisioned on paper. Canon has also worked to improve the printing workflow for end-users with the new Print Studio Pro plug-in software, wireless connectivity and faster printing speeds.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“The additions of the PIXMA PRO-10 and PIXMA PRO-100 printers to the PIXMA PRO-series lineup provide photographers with a number of options to satisfy their printing needs,” said Ian Macfarlane, Senior Vice-President of Sales and Service Operations, Canon Canada, a wholly owned subsidiary of Canon USA. “Canon is the only company that provides a complete imaging system from input to output for professionals, and these new printers along with the new EOS 6D Digital SLR Camera further illustrate our commitment to creating new technologies to help users get the most out of their images.”</p>
<p><strong>PRO Mode

</strong>Canon has created and included a PRO Mode for each of the new printers which maps colour gamut for optimum balance of brightness and saturation. This colour mode also helps adjust colours by taking into consideration the characteristics of human perception. The technology helps to create prints that accurately reflect the image as seen on a monitor without needing a high level understanding of colour management. In early 2013, this feature is expected to be available as a firmware upgrade for users of the PIXMA PRO-1 printer.</p>
<p><strong>Quality of Results

</strong>The two new models complete the professional class of printers offered by Canon and deliver photographic prints of professional quality with predictable colour, smooth tonal transitions and precise detail. The Canon PIXMA PRO-10 printer utilizes a 10-ink tank system with LUCIA pigment-based inks to produce a wide colour gamut and exceptional print longevity on fine art and glossy paper. The printer employs three monochrome inks, including Matte Black, to generate deep, dark blacks when using fine art paper. A key component of the PIXMA PRO-10 is the addition of Chroma Optimizer to the ink system to further improve the quality of the print. In addition to increasing the colour gamut, this feature helps to enhance the black density when printing on glossy media types. After the ink is laid down, the printer applies the Chroma Optimizer to help eliminate gloss differential that at times can reflect light irregularly, resulting in a more uniform and aesthetically pleasing print on glossy-or semi-gloss type surfaces.</p>
<p>The eight-colour, Canon PIXMA PRO-100 printer utilizes the ChromaLife 100+ dye-based ink system1 to produce vibrant, saturated colours on fine art and glossy papers. Three monochrome inks are included to help enhance black density and produce accurate prints with smooth tonal gradations.</p>
<p>To help achieve accurate prints, each printer utilizes the Optimum Image Generating System which calculates the best results for each print mode and paper type. This system helps improve colour reproduction, tonal gradations and black density while reducing graininess and metamerism. Professionals will notice the benefits of this system when the image is printed and exhibited exactly as it was envisioned.</p>
<p><strong>Quality of Experience

</strong>To help deliver a streamlined print workflow to aspiring and professional photographers, Canon is introducing the Print Studio Pro plug-in software specifically for use with the new PIXMA PRO-series printers. As part of the design process for this software, Canon interviewed a wide range of photographers at various professional levels to help determine what users want out of a printing application. The Print Studio Pro software is designed to provide a simple and seamless photo printing solution from a number of applications such as the Canon Digital Photo Professional and Adobe’s Photoshop, Photoshop Lightroom and Photoshop Elements. The Print Studio Pro user-interface has been designed to maximize ease-of-use with a number of options to adjust the page formats and layouts, accommodate for different user preferences and manage a number of variables including colour management and printer settings.</p>
<p>Because of the partnership Canon has established with major paper manufacturers, a significant number of ICC profiles are expected to be available at the time these new printers start shipping. Earlier this year, Canon expanded its media lineup for the PIXMA PRO-series to better meet the needs of professionals with Photo Paper Pro Luster, which delivers vivid colours, sharp details, and generates stunning black-and-white output with rich blacks and smooth tonality. The paper is designed to provide a consistent look and colour when viewed under various light sources and can help increase productivity through fast drying times and easy handling.</p>
<p>To further amplify the overall efficiency of both new models, Canon has added wireless connectivity, a first for the PIXMA PRO-series of Canon printers. Ethernet capabilities have also been included allowing multiple users to print high-quality images from one machine. Whether working on a project in a professional studio or as a student, users will find these connectivity options useful for completing projects in a timely manner without sacrificing image quality.</p>
<p>Both printers deliver impressive print speeds over and above previous generations of PIXMA PRO models through optimized carriage speed, the addition of the three monochrome ink tanks and maximum nozzle counts. As a result, the PIXMA PRO-100 printer can produce a 13” x 19” high-quality colour, bordered image in 90 seconds2 and create a high-quality, bordered black-and-white print 5.4-times faster than previous models, or just under three minutes2. In five minutes and 20 seconds2, the PIXMA PRO-10 printer can produce a 13” x 19” high-quality colour, bordered image in colour or a black-and-white. This increase in speed will help users improve productivity and better budget the time it takes to complete a project.</p>
<p>The estimated selling price of the PIXMA PRO-10 and PIXMA PRO-100 Professional Inkjet Printers are $799.99 CAD and $499.99 CAD.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## samkatz (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the idea of the Pro 100 with the "gloss optimizer". Am currently using the Epson R1900...This is the only series of a3 w/gloss optimizer..except the pixma pro 1 which is out of my price range. Does anyone know how the Pro 1 does w/Glossies?


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 17, 2012)

I have ordered the Pixma Pro 1, and I am happy about that decision. However, I have to say that I am a bit envious of the new wireless solution of these two new printers. It would make life easier as far as having the printer at home (placement), instead of having it at work..... I wish they would make a solution for the Pro 1 where we could plug in a device that would give us the same flexibility.


----------

